# Scope



## stapes24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking to buy a new rifle scope to mount on my .308. I have it narrowed down to Nikon Pro Staff or Buckmaster, Bushnell Trophy XLT, and the Leupold VX-I all 3-9x40. Anyone have input on any of these? Anything would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a Leupold VX-I and am very happy with it.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Step up to the Nikon Monarch, better then the other ones you talked about and just for a few more bucks, research it out andf you will see,also better glass:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

A couple of things to consider, a 9X is just barely there at over 200yds. The Nikon does have BDC dots that are kinda cool. Then the warrenty... Im not sure about Nikon, but I can tell you, if it says Leupold on it, they fix it free, no questions. The 14X magnification is really helpful past 200, but most shots in this area are 100 or less. The choice is dizzying.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Staples: Visit a retailer and look through the each one. I'd even suggest going there just before dark and asking to look through them outside. My guess is one will outshine the others for YOUR eyes. I did this a couple seasons ago expecting to buy a Leupold or a Nikon.....ended up buying a Zeiss.

Best of luck with your purchase. I'm sure you will be pleased with whatever you decide. 

Scoots


----------



## stapes24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I actually went into a couple stores today and looked through 5-6 different scopes. I was very pleased with the Leupold and Nikon Pro Staff. I was not impressed with the Bushnell Trophy Bone Collector. I also looked through a BSA and it was alright or the price. The Zeiss were all packaged up and they wouldn't open it. They are a little out of my price range a well.


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

I like Nikon. I own Leupolds and Zeiss. I bought two Zeiss 3-9x40 a few months ago for $350 each. If that is not in your budget, save a little longer and get the Zeiss. I can see in the dark with mine. I can watch deer in the field that I can't see with the naked eye after the sun goes down.


----------

